# I have to give up breeding! :'(



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Didnt know where to post this but yea i have to give ive just lost my job and my money is going down faster than i would like it to. I now need to find homes for my most of my mice as id like to keep some.

Once i get another job after the new years but there is a cinema that is starting to take people on again after the new years, So can anyone help me out by either fostering the mice until i can get myself sorted or taking some off my hands.

I have somes black tans, chocolate tans, Agoutis and other mice.

If you go to my website www.mischievous-mousery.co.cc youll see all my mice.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh you poor thing! I'd hate that to happen to me, I'm afraid I'm too far away to be able to take some off your hands, but I hope you manage to find them all good homes while you sort things out.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

so sorry to hear your bad news, if I was not too far away and unable to drive I would have tried to help out, Hope you find them a nice home.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Ian might be interested in the rw doe depending on what is in the line (I know the father was my buck). Might be worth a PM.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

MouseBreeder said:


> Ian might be interested in the rw doe depending on what is in the line (I know the father was my buck). Might be worth a PM.


Shes one of the ones i want to keep. Im going to go throught them today and put the ones im keeping to one side so i know which ones i need to find homes for.


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Mark i'm so sorry to hear about this! I hope things pick up for you soon!

Ruth


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Ive rehome near enough all of them apart from the ones i was planning to keep but i think even this is still going to be too much.


----------

